# Can you truly love a skiff (Hobie Power Skiff)



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

(ABSOLUTELY)
1988 Hobie Power Skiff rebuild.
power 1998 johnson 50hp special.
18 gal fuel tank


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Man that is sweet!


----------



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you, its such a fun boat to run with the tiller set up.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

really nice. nice shop too.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Great looking boat. I really like the Hobies. 
Did you have waterlogged foam in the bottom or rotted balsa in the transom to deal with?


----------



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes i had to redo the transom, no water in the hull or stringers.
However the foam in the deck composite was water logged in quite a few spots, due to years of abuse and about 40 holes drilled in it and not properly sealed.
I had to cut alot of the top fiberglass sheet off of the deck and let the area dry out then re glass.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Bad ass!!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Bad a$$!


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Sweet rig


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Enjoy it. Its like having an affair of lust with a beautiful woman you hardly know. Somehow it just happens. You are completely smitten. But then as time passes, it gets harder and harder to see her and the phone calls get less and less. You start to realize she is not the "one" you want to spend your life with. Then one sad/happy day you see her hooked up to a truck and driving away. Its heartbreaking and you want to just scream, but … then you look down at your hands and see the stacks of $100 bills. You smile without even thinking and the pain is gone. Things are as they should be you say to yourself.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

only with you boat whores. some of us buy the right one (or 2) and hang onto stuff.


----------



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

Monty said:


> Enjoy it. Its like having an affair of lust with a beautiful woman you hardly know. Somehow it just happens. You are completely smitten. But then as time passes, it gets harder and harder to see her and the phone calls get less and less. You start to realize she is not the "one" you want to spend your life with. Then one sad/happy day you see her hooked up to a truck and driving away. Its heartbreaking and you want to just scream, but … then you look down at your hands and see the stacks of $100 bills. You smile without even thinking and the pain is gone. Things are as they should be you say to yourself.


You might be right, however I hope that your wrong! She could be one, the one that never got away. My better half.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So do you pole that boat? Or fish out of it or just ride around and look pretty


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man looks sweet!


----------



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> So do you pole that boat? Or fish out of it or just ride around and look pretty


I fish/spearfish out of it, im still outfitting it for offshore spearfishing and trolling. Fixed mount vhf,with gps,dsc. Plb, sea anchor, gun holders. Here's a pic of first trip and first fish , caught it on a topwater


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Yes you can love a skiff. 
I love that boat and I don't even know it.
Great restore, love that console, seat and hell, everything.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Damn that's sick!!!! Fills my heart with joy to see another Hobie made beautiful again. What color is that? Guide green?
Where are you located?


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Worth restoring, they do it all


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I like that rear seat. I have a bench on a small 14' aluminum that could use being raised like that.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Hell yeah I'm deeply smitten with my Superskiff, some days I take a few moments out of my work day just to check in on her, and stare at her lovely lines. Watch her just sitting there primed and ready anticipating our next adventure.

She completes me


----------



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

Cut Runner said:


> Damn that's sick!!!! Fills my heart with joy to see another Hobie made beautiful again. What color is that? Guide green?
> Where are you located?


The gelcoat color doesn't have a name, it is from the instinct color book, the color number is j058, I'm in gulf shores al.
By the way cutrunner, during my rebuild I read every post I could find from u and your hobie on this forum and all the other forums. I learned a lot from ur posts. Thanks


----------



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

Guvner said:


> Hell yeah I'm deeply smitten with my Superskiff, some days I take a few moments out of my work day just to check in on her, and stare at her lovely lines. Watch her just sitting there primed and ready anticipating our next adventure.
> 
> She completes me
> View attachment 80394


I completely agree!!


----------



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

MRichardson said:


> I like that rear seat. I have a bench on a small 14' aluminum that could use being raised like that.


I made it that high to slide a full size cooler under it, the height is very comfortable, the cushion just folds forward then it makes a nice casting platform.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Glad I could inspire/help you.


----------



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

Picked up a nice king this Monday, 10 miles offshore from perdido pass.
Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Warren (Jan 21, 2019)

I 


Joe Cesario said:


> View attachment 79070
> View attachment 79072
> View attachment 79074
> View attachment 79076
> ...


want to do a similar project myself... Beautiful vessel!!!


----------



## Darknstormy (Dec 4, 2019)

Joe:
That is sweet! I have an HPS I’ve been trying to come up with so plan for a redo (it was a jet, but the motor and rear deck have been removed). Where and how did you rig the fuel tank and who did the seat/platform? Thanks for some inspiration!!!
Rob


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice looking boat Joe. I'm in the middle of a transom replacement on the hps I picked up . There are many variations of this hull as per the flotation foam. The one I have (86) has foam only in the corners. Some have it under the deck or partially under the deck. I'd like to see more pics of Joes and other members hps for ideas. What size engine do you have Joe. What kind of speed do you get. I have a 40hp (140#) tiller that I'm going to use. Any problems with to much weight in the rear?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That’s a cool little skiff and set up. Makes me want another boat.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

I think they are even prone to squatting due to scuppers. Got honda older bf50 on mine, squats pretty good when im poling solo, will post photos here soon. Been thinking about adding sponsons to mine.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Boneheaded, how tippy are they when poling. I'm 58 and no gymnast.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

It’s not very tippy up there, but I’ve got a big egret platform so maybe feels more stable.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Ahhh young love. One day though, you look closely at it and think wow "your gel coat is looking really rough" and those dings from the dock are really deep. You used turn all the heads at the boat ramp, but now no one looks twice.

Then an eye catching sexy new 16fter goes by and you think "dang that looks good."


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Blogandc (Sep 5, 2021)

Joe Cesario said:


> I made it that high to slide a full size cooler under it, the height is very comfortable, the cushion just folds forward then it makes a nice casting platform.


Great boat Joe. Where did you get the leaning post?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Slick….just slick! Love it👍


----------

